

Ask HN: is it possible to make high quality movie really low cost? - wsieroci

Hi,<p>I was wondering if it is possible to create high quality movie really low cost? I mean movie like "21 grams" or "Memento", something what does not need special effects.<p>Best regards,
Wiktor
======
GHFigs
It's certainly possible. As with anything, it's a trade-off, and making the
most of what resources you have and being willing to do the hard work and make
the sacrifices necessary seems to be key.

Some notable examples made under $10,000 USD:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Primer_(film)>
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Following_(film)>
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/El_Mariachi>
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Apu_Trilogy>

~~~
wsieroci
nice :)

------
ameister14
Make, yes. A Black Magic camera shoots totally in raw and only costs a few
thousand dollars.

If you want a steady cam, though, that's significantly more expensive; though
you can find or make cheap alternatives they won't work as well.

After camera and equipment costs, you need actors, a script, director, grips
etc.

You can do this for low cost if you get students or something, but union labor
will cost a lot. Here are the WGA minimums, for example:
[http://www.wga.org/uploadedFiles/writers_resources/contracts...](http://www.wga.org/uploadedFiles/writers_resources/contracts/min2011.pdf)

Marketing and distributing a film will cost quite a bit as well.

------
gregcohn
Yes, but I think some of the other answers her suffer from survivor bias. The
fact that some talented people are able to make movies that cost less does not
imply that that some percentage of cheap movies are likely to be awesome.

It is NOT possible to make a high quality movie without a large amount of
talent, at any cost.

You should evaluate your talent and/or access to talent as the primary driver.

------
mikecane
It's the acting talent that costs, if you already know how to do the
producing, writing, directing, editing, photography, and music. You could get
free talent. People are glad to have something to show they've done something
for someone else when they go out on casting calls and seek agents. But if
they're not getting money, you better be prepared to at least feed them.

------
mave99a
Yes. Oscar winner "Once" was shot with DV and a budget of ~€150,000. Its box
office was ~$20,710,513. It won the 2007 Academy Award for Best Original Song

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Once_(film)>

------
zpk
The answer is yes, and no. Its the talent that costs money, and deservedly so.
If you can land that cheaper then go for it. Check out Robert Rodriguez too,
he makes movies for 1/3 the typical Hollywood cost...he gives solid advice on
learning the craft.

------
chris_dcosta
A well shot, well edited film can be let down by a poor stroy or a poor
script. These are variables you have to get right so all the players have to
be A players who get on very well together. good luck!

------
rdouble
"Primer" was made for $7000.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Primer_(film)>

